# yeast for Kolsch style ale



## elollerenshaw (30/1/14)

Can anyone recommend/suggest a yeast type to suit a kolsch style ale?
i.e. easy drinking light summer ale. for example Red Duck "Overland".

Either dry or liquid yeast.

I am brewing using the kit/extract method.


----------



## OzPaleAle (30/1/14)

I've seen the Mangrove Jacks M10 Workhorse suggested, haven't tried it yet but planning on giving it a shot next brew.


----------



## paulmclaren11 (30/1/14)

Wyeast have a Kolsch yeast (liquid). Have also heard people using Saf Ale 05 at 16c for a clean finish - but obviously won't be a true Kolsch but should be close to the style.

I am about the brew my first Kolsch and I am gonna use the Wyeast.


----------



## yum beer (30/1/14)

Wyeast do a 'Kolsch' yeast, 2565

or

US-05 at 15c


----------



## timmi9191 (30/1/14)

Maybe a kolsch yeast would be suited to a kolsch style ale.. Maybe??


----------



## Beersuit (30/1/14)

My choice would be wy1007 for a clean crisp kolsch. Fermented at 15 works fantastically. Wy2565 is nice but not as clean personally. 
K97 works too at lower temps if you have to pick a dry yeast.


----------



## Mardoo (30/1/14)

Wyeast 2565, 13-15 degree ferment. Great yeast. Use quality malt syrups if a kolsch. Briess or the like. 

Any clean ale yeast would be fine though. You don't have to go all the way to kolsch. The Wyeast kolsch needs a cool ferment or you get pear drops up the proverbial. Wyeast 1272 is a good clean ale yeast. Try that if you want to do a warmer ferment. It will work better with extract too, in my opinion. IMHO Kolsch yeast works best with a very clean, light malt bill, which can be hard to get with extract.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/1/14)

timmi9191 said:


> Maybe a kolsch yeast would be suited to a kolsch style ale.. Maybe??


Dont know why you would think that.....


----------



## Nibbo (30/1/14)

Whitelabs have the WLP029 which I've had success with.


----------



## hoppy2B (31/1/14)

Wy1010 suits the style and is meant to originate from Kolsch or something similar. I've used it and it does produce the citrusy tartness you want in a Kolsch, but it requires a little aging to eliminate the sulphur nose.


----------



## technobabble66 (31/1/14)

The only time I've used a kolsch yeast was with WLP-029, on a fat yak style ale. Fermented at~18*C I think. Left in the FV for ~8wks (went o/s). After bottling, the yeasties needed a little bit of regular shaking to carb it, as I'd left it so long in the FV they were a little sleepy. But it's one of the best beers I've done. I'll definitely use WLP-029 again on a similar recipe, & maybe try it on a lighter coloured beer as well


----------



## technobabble66 (31/1/14)

Oh, & as per hoppy2B, it threw a noticeable amount of sulfur during fermentation; though I think the 8 wk stay in the FV plus the few months since in the bottle have produced a really nice clean finish.


----------



## mje1980 (31/1/14)

I wouldn't make a koelsh without a koelsh yeast fermented at 15 or lower. I like the wyeast one, 2565?. Got a sack of wey and dingemans pils coming so might have to make another.

The wyeast German ale does make a great malty clean beer and is very versatile too, great for blondes.


----------



## Black n Tan (31/1/14)

A Kolsch is a very delicate beer and an important part of the character comes form the yeast. I have used wy2565 at 15C and it gives a lovely subtle hint of fruit. Lovely.


----------



## technobabble66 (31/1/14)

Proper kolchs do seem to be very delicate. However, the beer I did was not so delicate - lots of amber plus cascade & NS. I was very impressed with how the yeast seemed to compliment the fruity hops flavours. And the clean finish did have a kinda delicate nature. Subtle but noticeable differences to a very similar recipe done with us-05. It seemed to help blend the malt and hops flavours together smoothly - maybe from that bit of yeast fruitiness/character.


----------



## carniebrew (31/1/14)

Is 2565 normally so fast? I brewed a simple Kolsch (4.7kg German Pils, 250gm Vienna, mashed @ 65C for 90 mins, 90m boil. 26 IBU of Hallertau Mit @ 60, 23l) and pitched my 2565 starter on it around 5pm Wed arvo. I rigged up a blow off tube 'coz of the 23 litres in a 30l fermenter (better to be safe). The next morning it had a brilliant thick, fluffy krausen on it. That night after 24 hours it was approaching the top of my fermenter, probably up around the 27 litre mark. Just now, after nearly 48 hours, it's stayed at about that level, and the blow off tube is so active the 3l bottle I have with 500ml of starsan in it is full of starsan foam. I pitched at around 19C, fermenting at 16C.

I decided to take a gravity check and have a taste. It's down from a 1051 OG at pitching, to 1018 already. In under 2 days. Impressive stuff. The sample tastes pretty good too, it's got a bit of Euro lager style flavour about it. Smells a bit ordinary, as I've heard to expect from this yeast. My plan is to let it get to FG (Beersmith says 1009), then rack to secondary, crash chill, fine with gelatin then keg it and leave to lager for a month (although I'll try it during that month to see how it progresses).

Do other 2565 users out there have such quick results with this yeast?


----------



## Black Devil Dog (31/1/14)

@ OP a Kolsch style beer requires a Kolsch yeast, anything else will make beer, but not a Kolsch style beer. 

@ carnie, I've only done 3 Kolsch style beers and whilst there is still much room for improvement, so far I'm happy with the first one and the 3rd one. 

I've found the Wyeast 2565 to be a rather active beast as I found with this Kolsch Starter.


----------



## Black n Tan (31/1/14)

I find 2565 quick to start but it can slow and then take a little longer to finish.


----------



## Batz (31/1/14)

Black Devil Dog said:


> @ OP a Kolsch style beer requires a Kolsch yeast, anything else will make beer, but not a Kolsch style beer.
> 
> @ carnie, I've only done 3 Kolsch style beers and whilst there is still much room for improvement, so far I'm happy with the first one and the 3rd one.
> 
> I've found the Wyeast 2565 to be a rather active beast as I found with this Kolsch Starter.


 Looks like a right knob, I must try a Kolsch, love the style.

Batz


----------



## dicko (31/1/14)

As others have said, it wont be a true Kolsch without a Kolsch yeast.


----------



## carniebrew (31/1/14)

I didn't have any trouble with my starter, I did 2 litres in a 3l juice bottle, with intermittent shaking.

I just went out and top cropped it, I've never seen such a great krausen. Filled a couple of 500ml jars and most of a 1l juice bottle with krausen, and wouldn't have been close to even half way through it all. Went back out 2 hours later and it's all back again. Feels weird top cropping after only two days, but at 1018 earlier today I figured I better get to it.

It's my first time brewing with (basically) all Pilsner malt too, so the colour really throws me, everything's Richie Benaud style off white/bone/beige....


----------



## Mardoo (31/1/14)

Yes to Carniebrew, that's in line with my experience with 2565. And that krausen can take awhile to drop.


----------



## rehabs_for_quitters (31/1/14)

Just drinking a Kolsch done with WLP029 second generation yeast, trust me 2nd gen really lets the flavours loose on the palate, its a wee ripper

Best be brewing another 25L as I can't see it lasting long


----------



## elollerenshaw (2/2/14)

Thanks for all of the suggestions, weren't expecting so many replies!

Where do people get high quality malt extract from (liquid or dry)?


----------



## carniebrew (2/2/14)

The brand probably doesn't matter as much as getting it as fresh as possible. But many prefer Briess' CBW range. Grain n Grape stock 15kg containers of their LME that makes it good value, just keep it in the fridge after each use.


----------

